
Ask HN: Evaluating Feature Flag Vendors - rynslmns
We are looking to change our development process by introducing feature flags. There are a number of vendors in the space. Curious if anyone has had any experience with them?<p>Airship - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.airshiphq.com&#x2F;
Launch Darkly - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;launchdarkly.com&#x2F;
Rollout - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;rollout.io&#x2F;
Split - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.split.io&#x2F;<p>Curious if anyone has any recommendations or things to think about based on experience. Thanks!
======
tschwimmer
Can you talk a bit more about your use case?

~~~
rynslmns
We historically have made large releases with very little configurable
features. As in, every customer gets the exact same features all in one big
lump release.

We are hoping to be able to make bi-weekly releases, controlled roll-outs,
beta test features, testing in a production environment, etc.

